# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Günümüz islam anlayışına, çok çarpıcı ve ibret verici bir örnek.

## halukgta

Bizlerin Kuran anlayışı değişmedikçe, Allah ın doğru yolunu bulmamızda, asla mümkün olmayacaktır. Öyle bir inanca sahibiz ki, Kuran ı dışlayıp ona yaptığımız saygısızlığın bile farkında değiliz. Rivayet ve sanı ve ZAN Kuran ın yerini almış, Kuran anlaşılması zor ve bir ayetin bile birçok anlamlara geldiğine, her insanın farklı anlayabileceğine inanıyoruz. DAHA DOĞRUSU BİZLER ALLAH IN AÇIK HÜKÜMLERİNİ DEĞİL, BİZLERE ULAŞAN RİVAYETLERİN VE EDİNDİĞİMİZ VELİ, ŞEYH EFENDİLERİN KURAN DAN NE ANLADIĞINI ANLAMAYA ÇALIŞIYOR VE İSLAM I ÖYLE YAŞIYORUZ. Allah aşkına soruyorum, böyle bir din olur mu? Allah ın katından gelen yol gösterici bir rehberi, nasıl olurda her okuyan farklı şeyler anlar? BÖYLE BİR KİTAP TOPLUMA YOL GÖSTERMEK YERİNE, TOPLUMU BİR BİRİNE DÜŞÜRÜR, BÖLER VE KARGAŞA YARATIR. Bakın bu konuda kendisinden emin, inancını anlatmak adına Kuran hakkında ne diyor bir arkadaşımız. Bu sözler, günümüzde İslam ın ne derece yanlış ve korkunç boyutlarda yaşandığına, çok güzel bir örnek.

KUR AN IN DELALETİ ZANNİDİR, ÇÜNKÜ BAŞKA BİRİSİ AYNI AYETLERİ FARKLI YORUMLAR. BU YÜZDEN YORUMLARI SINIRLAYAN SÜNNETE İHTİYAÇ VARDIR.

Bu sözleri söyleyen ve inanan bir insanın, Kuran dan zerre kadar haberi yok demektir. Herkesin kendi imtihanı inancıdır der belki geçebiliriz. Ama bu sözleri söylemek, Kuran a hakarettir, saygısızlıktır onu hatırlatmak isterim. BIRAKIN KURAN I, BİLGİ VEREN, AÇIKLAYAN HİÇBİR KİTAP ZANNİ DEĞİLDİR, HİÇBİR YAZAR KİTABINI ZAN ÜZERİNE YAZMAZ. Böyle bir düşünceyi Kuran a nasıl nispet ederiz? Zan içeren bir kitap, zaten kesin bilgi vermez, hiç kimsede okumaya tenezzül etmez. Kuran Zan bilginin sakın ardı sıra gitmeyin diye uyarır. Bunu bile fark edemiyoruz, sırf batıl inançlarımızı yaşayabilmek adına. BİZLERE ULAŞAN RİVAYET HADİSLER, KİŞİLERİN KENDİ DÜŞÜNCELERİ İLE ANLADIKLARININ NAKİLLERİDİR. PEYGAMBERİMİZİN DİREK NAKLEDİLEN SÖZLERİ DEĞİL. Önce arkadaşımızın sözlerinde geçen DELALET ve ZAN kelimeleri, ne anlama geliyor ona bakalım. 

DELALET: Yol gösterme, kılavuzluk yapma.
ZAN: Zannetmek, şüphe etmek, gerçeğini bilmeden ihtimal üzerine hüküm vermek.

Aklını zerre kadar kullanan bir Müslüman, bu kelimeleri Kuran a yakıştırıp ve bu özellikleri Kuran a asla vermez. Doğrusu üzüntümden, ne söyleyeceğimi bilemiyorum, ama şunu net söylemeliyim ki, bunları Kuran a nispet edip yakıştıranlar, hesap günü çok üzülenlerin arasında olacağı açıktır. Yaptığımız ve anlayamadığımız en büyük yanlış, Kuran ın MUHKEM ayetlerinin, yoruma kapalı olduğu gerçeğidir. Çünkü yorum anlamı açık olmayan, okunduğunda anlaşılamayan sözler için yapılır. Allah dinin anası, temeli olan ayetler MUHKEM demiş, yani şüphe duyulmayacak, tartışılmayacak kadar açık, anlaşılan anlamındadır.

Arkadaşımız emin olamadığımız rivayet hadisleri savunup, onları dinin temel bilgileri yapabilmek için, Allah ın sözlerini anlaşılmaz ama beşeri rivayetleri anlaşılır kılarak, İslam dinine en büyük kötülüğü yapmış olduğunun, ne yazık ki farkında değil. HÂŞÂ, Allah ın kullarına anlatamadığını, kimin haddine ki anlatmaya cüret etsin. ONUN İÇİN ALLAH IN ELÇİSİ, ÖRNEK İNSAN, SAĞLIĞINDA KURAN IN DIŞINDAN TEK BİR KELİME BİLE YAZDIRMAMIŞTIR. BU SÖYLEDİKLERİ DOĞRU OLSAYDI, SİZCE PEYGAMBERİMİZ BÖYLEMİ YAPARDI? 

Ayetlerin anlaşılmasını hadislerle, peygamberimizin sünnetiyle sınırlamaya çalışan arkadaşımızın şunu düşünmesini isterim. Hadislerin tamamı bir rivayete göre diye başlar, yani kaynak ZANNİDİR ve ikinci üçüncü şahısların, peygamberimizden duyduklarını iddia ettikleri ve naklettikleri sözlerdir. Bu sözlerin dilden dile nakledilirken, doğru, hatasız bizlere yüzlerce yıl boyunca doğru ulaşacağına nasıl inanırız? HANİ ALLAH, EMİN OLMADIĞIN BİŞLGİNİN ARDINA DÜŞMEYİN DİYORDU. HANİ GÜVENİLECEK VE İPİNE SARILACAK KİTAP KURAN DI. HANİ KURAN DAN SORUMLUYDUK. Allah bizlerin okuduğumuzda anlayamayacağımız bir kitaptan, nasıl sorumlu tutacağına inanırız? Bu kadar mı aklımızı başkalarına kiraya verdik. Peygamberimiz, Muhkem ayetleri okuduklarında ümmetim anlayamaz deyip, Kuran ı anlaşılır hale getirmeyi düşünemedi de, yüzlerce yıl sonra, birilerinin mi aklına geldi de bizlerin imanımızı kurtardı? Bunu nasıl düşünürüz. Bunları söylemek ve düşünmek, Allah a ve elçisine apaçık iftiradır.

Kuran bizlerin sorumlu olduğu muhkem ayetleri, birçok ayetinde, nice örneklerle açıkladık ki hiç kimseye muhtaç olmayasınız diyor. Düşünebiliyor musunuz, Allah dinde ruhban sınıfı olmadığını söylediği halde, nasıl olurda bunun tam tersine bir düşünceye inanıp, Kuran ı ve İslam ı anlayabilmemiz için, bizlerin bazı kişilere ya da bilgilere ihtiyacımızın olduğunu söyleriz. Allah Kuran ı sizlere yol gösterici olsun diye indirdik dedikçe, Kuran ın delaleti yani yol gösterici olması zannidir yani ihtimaller üzerine kurulmuş, kişiye göre değişir herkes anlayamaz, peygamberimizin hadisleri olmasaydı Kuran anlaşılmaz kapalı kalırdı, nasıl deriz. Bunu söylemek için, ya akıldan yoksun olmalı bir insan, ya da zerre kadar Kuran bilgisi olmaması gerekir. Herkese göre Allah ın hükmü nasıl değişir? Nasıl olur okunduğunda herkes anlayamaz. BU NASIL BİR HÜKÜM VERMEKTİR Kİ, HER OKUYAN FARKLI ANLASIN. BÖYLE BİR KİTAP YOL GÖSTERMEKTEN UZAK, TOPLUMU BÖLER, PARÇALAR VE BİRBİRİNE DÜŞMAN EDER. Ne yazık ki buda zaten gerçek oldu. Allah Enam 148. ayetinde, tıpkı arkadaşımızın yanlış düşüncelerine örnek verircesine, cahiliye toplumunun yaptığı yanlışları anlatırken, bakın bu konularda Allah ne diyor.  SİZ ZANDAN BAŞKA BİR ŞEYE UYMUYORSUNUZ VE SİZ SADECE YALAN SÖYLÜYORSUNUZ. Bu konuda birkaç örnek daha verelim.

ONLARIN ÇOĞU, ZANDAN BAŞKA BİR ŞEYE UYMAZ. Şüphesiz zan, haktan hiçbir şeyin yerini tutmaz. Allah, onların yapmakta olduklarını çok iyi bilendir. (Yunus 36)

Hâlbuki onların bu hususta hiç bilgileri yoktur. SADECE ZANNA UYUYORLAR. Zan ise asla gerçeği ifade etmez. (Necm 28)

Ey iman edenler! ZANDAN ÇOK SAKININIZ. Çünkü zannın bir kısmı günahtır. (Hucurat 12)

Bunca açık ayetlere iman ettiğimiz halde, hala Kuran ın yol gösterici kılavuz olması zannidir, ihtimaller üzerine sözlerdir diyorsak, sanırım söyleyecek bir söz yok demektir. Bakın Allah ın elçisi, tıpkı günümüzde düşündükleri gibi düşünenlere, Allah ın elçisinin ne demesini istiyor. Ayrıca Kuran ın açıklanmış bir şekilde gönderildiğine dair ayetler.

Enam 114: De ki): ALLAH'DAN BAŞKA BİR HAKEM Mİ ARAYACAĞIM? HALBUKİ SİZE KİTAB'I AÇIK OLARAK İNDİREN O'DUR. Kendilerine kitap verdiğimiz kimseler, Kur'an'ın gerçekten Rabbin tarafından indirilmiş olduğunu bilirler. Sakın şüpheye düşenlerden olma! (Diyanet vakfı)

Meryem 97: Biz Kur'ân'ı, sadece Allah'tan sakınanları müjdeleyesin ve şiddetle karşı çıkan bir topluluğu uyarasın diye, SENİN DİLİNLE KOLAYLAŞTIRDIK. (Bayrakta Bayraklı)

Hac 16: Biz onu, böylece AÇIK-SEÇİK AYETLER HALİNDE İNDİRDİK. Kuşkusuz, Allah, dilediğine/dileyene kılavuzluk eder. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Nur 18: ALLAH, SİZE AYETLERİ AÇIKLIYOR. Allah, her şeyi hakkıyla bilendir, hüküm ve hikmet sahibidir. (Diyanet meali)

Bu ayetleri okuyanlar, Allah ayetlerim açık ve izah edilmiş dedikçe, tam tersini söyleyerek, AÇIKTA NE KADAR AÇIK, HERKES KURAN I ANLAYAMAZ demekten korkmuyorlar. Allah ın ayetlerini, kendi nefislerince yorumlayanlar, Allah dan başka hakemlik yapmaya soyunanlardır. Bunca açık ayetlere gözlerini yumarak batılı, zannı ısrarla din diye yaşayanlar, Kuran ın ışığından asla istifade edemeyecek, böylece gerçekleri görebilmek için, GÖNÜL GÖZLERİ AÇILAMAYACAKTIR. Bu kardeşlerimizi zanna değil, apaçık Allah ın ayetlerine davet ediyorum.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

